# The 'truth' about Chinese Fast Food



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 23, 2003)

http://www.starterupsteve.com/swf/chowmein.html

Make sure you have your sound on.

:rofl:


----------



## rachel (Jun 23, 2003)

That's the funniest thing I've ever heard!:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Elfan (Jun 23, 2003)

The funny thing is I was listening to cat stevens when I clicked on that link.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 23, 2003)

He Said Dough Boy!
:rofl:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 27, 2003)

Hehehehehehehehe...........
That was a good one Kaith ...


----------



## KanoLives (Jun 28, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Definitely funny.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 28, 2003)

**Meow**


:rofl:


----------



## MountainSage (Jun 28, 2003)

It's very obvious that somebody has far too much free time on their hands.

Mountian Sage


----------



## don bohrer (Jun 28, 2003)

Here kitty kitty....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 28, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: 

Funny.


----------



## c2kenpo (Jun 29, 2003)

Loved it!!
:roflmao: 

However we actually had a chineese reaturant that was doing that same thing....

Good noodles...


:barf: 


Dave GUnzburg


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 29, 2003)

Lean meat, high in protein..... just gotta watch out for those damn hairballs.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Jul 2, 2003)

but they aren't even corn fed 
What's next? Mad Cat disease?


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jul 2, 2003)

I really dont think thats terribly funny.
Its not offensive to me, but I have to say that it perpetuates a stereotype that is less than flattering in this society.

It just reminds me of the disrespectful images portrayed by Ambercrombie and Fitch a year or so ago with their degrading images of asian people and the Buddhist faith.

People will now dislike me I am sure, but I dont eat any kind of meat period, so I wont be easy to slam wen I say, I cant see the difference in eating a cat, eating a dog, or eating a cow, or a pig.
They are all dead animals... why should it be weird or funny to eat one when it isnt to eat the other?

huh. 
Just not too funny.
sorry to be a downer...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 2, 2003)

Doesn't matter - it's still funny! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 2, 2003)

I found it funny because I tend to eat at chinese places several times a week.  

Meat is meat, and as the old joke goes, it all tastes like chicken. 

I meant no offence.

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ma_Kuiwu _
> *I cant see the difference in eating a cat, eating a dog, or eating a cow, or a pig.
> They are all dead animals... why should it be weird or funny to eat one when it isnt to eat the other?
> 
> ...


It's a matter of culture, or lack there of.  Some people find punting chicahuahuas and poodles funny, others don't.  I find the idea of eating a cat hilarious.  I know someone who got mad at some people and actually fed them a cat.  I found it to be extremely funny.  Was the guy asian?  No, good ole fashioned WV redneck.  But at one time, a local chinese resteraunt was doing the same thing, did I find that funny?  No.  When it is intended to be funny, people can laugh.  Remember, humor is the flip side of fear.


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jul 4, 2003)

*"Bacteria, the only culture that some people will ever have."* 
While it may be a matter of culture the fact remains that there are a lot of second generation Asian Americans who are likely to find this to be disrespectful. It is just a terrible stereotype... just like all "Orientals" know "Karate". And thats all I wanted to point out.

again, *I am not offended *  I just *dont think it is very funny.  * It is *poor taste.*  

Frankly I just stated my feelings on thematter. Honestly--why do people find it necessary to explain themselves? If you find this kind of thing funny thats your issue, not mine. Who cares what I think? :shrug:


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ma_Kuiwu _
> *"Bacteria, the only culture that some people will ever have."
> While it may be a matter of culture the fact remains that there are a lot of second generation Asian Americans who are likely to find this to be disrespectful. It is just a terrible stereotype... just like all "Orientals" know "Karate". And thats all I wanted to point out.
> 
> ...


I apologize, I didn't realize it was a rhetorical question.


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jul 5, 2003)

I certainly wont be winning many friends here will I? lol


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ma_Kuiwu _
> *I certainly wont be winning many friends here will I? lol *



I like you already.

You have an opinion and you express it.

You also did so with out getting too personal or too violent in your presentation. In MY mind you are fine.

What Art(s) you study there on the west side of Michigan?
:asian:


----------



## Ma_Kuiwu (Jul 5, 2003)

Honestly sir, it is difficult to read tone or intent into the written response of an electronic medium such as this.

And personal attacks accomplish nothing but ill feelings and are not terribly productive.

In West Michigan I study (what may be obvious) Taiji Praying Mantis under 9th Generation lineage holder Li Yenhuo. Li is the senior of the "Chosen 12" Guardians of Grandmaster Zhao Zhuxi during his time in Vietnam.

I also practice and teach Korean Tang Soo Do thru the non-profit organization Mid Michigan Martial Arts. I am currently also associated with the Tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society.

I am a CJ student who is minoring in Chinese History, Language, and Culture at GVSU. I practice Zen Buddhism thru the Clear Mind Sangha, and currently have a newfound appriciation for the Ru (Confucian) school of philosophy.

I also work with Chinese herb and food remedies to supplement my disabled daugter's treatments.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ma_Kuiwu _
> *Honestly sir, it is difficult to read tone or intent into the written response of an electronic medium such as this.
> 
> And personal attacks accomplish nothing but ill feelings and are not terribly productive.
> ...



Thank You Sir for the profile.

I found it very intersting 

I am sorry to hear about your Daughter  

Enjoy your posting here.
:asian:


----------



## andurilking2 (Jul 6, 2003)

but sadly true
i hate cats though so it doesnt really bother me


----------

